# I may have found a new rainy-day hobby



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

probably the best money i ever spent
need to get the wife and kids one


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

Fuck I hate douchebags that have nothing better to do than drive those noisy fucking things around.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol...this ***** up here on a guitar forum bitching about noise.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

well i don't mow my lawn so i'm quieter than average on that front. life's all about balance, bob.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

besides, there's nothing better to do than this, i promise. it's the most fun you can have without a bag of weed. so you can imagine how fun it was WITH a bag of weed.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like you are having a great time. One way to beat this freekin weather. Enjoy and dont hurt yourself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

If you are out on trails walking or cycling these fuckers always scream by almost hitting people even on trails they are not allowed. They never stop spinning their wheels, so they are always rocks flying and they ruin the trails. Then you are left with the stink of gas and oil fumes for about 1 km.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Fuck I hate douchebags that have nothing better to do than drive those noisy fucking things around.


It’s Jet Ski‘s that I can’t stand.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

Scotty said:


> It’s Jet Ski‘s that I can’t stand.


I've got them and snow machines.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> I've got them and snow machines.


 Snow machines don’t bother my Fishing


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

if you were walking or cycling on that trail you'd be happy someone came to give you a lift. take your constant grouchy commentary reflecting on a time when you didn't just bitch over the internet and how it was better back then (way back then) and shove it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> if you were walking or cycling on that trail you'd be happy someone came to give you a lift. take your constant grouchy commentary reflecting on a time when you didn't just bitch over the internet and how it was better back then (way back then) and shove it.


From a douchebag who has ladders sticking out onto the street and blocking the sidewalk. Go to jail motherfucker.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have just ignored player 99. I feel better already.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

sambonee said:


> I have just ignored player 99. I feel better already.


Thank god I don't have @sambonee following me around anymore. It was getting weird.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

Scotty said:


> Snow machines don’t bother my Fishing


I have a couple hundred acres of land near town and these guys bring wire clippers and cut fences so they can trespass and rip up the property.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> I have a couple hundred acres of land near town and these guys bring wire clippers and cut fences so they can trespass and rip up the property.


 Yeah that’s not cool. However just because somebody has an ATV, JetSki, sno machine, it does not mean they’re all disrespectful dicks. 

Like Jet skis. They’re allowed to be there. I don’t see how it’s any fun by minute 31 but to each their own. I don’t like listening to them or have them fly by me when I’m having my peace and quiet fishing time but it’s their right to access the same water


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> I have a couple hundred acres of land near town and these guys bring wire clippers and cut fences so they can trespass and rip up the property.


 Yeah that’s not cool. However just because somebody has an ATV, JetSki, sno machine, it does not mean they’re all disrespectful dicks. 

Like Jet skis. They’re allowed to be there. I don’t see how it’s any fun by minute 31 but to each their own. I don’t like listening to them or have them fly by me when I’m having my peace and quiet fishing time but it’s their right to access the same water


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Whats with all the dickheadery around here? If we are all becoming like Americans on the forum, we may have to moderate this place like an American forum...........


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> besides, there's nothing better to do than this, i promise.


At least without being on 2 wheels.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Accept2 said:


> Whats with all the dickheadery around here? If we are all becoming like Americans on the forum, we may have to moderate this place like an American forum...........


I forgive him. Don't ban him or he'll have to google things himself.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Im very jealous...there is nowhere left where i live with any trails left at all....can i come visit on my dr650??


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, the jet-skis that race back and forth along beaches and swimming areas, and don't have the courtesy to give a polite birth to swimmers, other boats, and fishermen, drive me crazy. I mean, there is so much to see and do on those things, why do some of them insist on bothering people?

Also, ATVs that destroy fish habitat, tear up sensitive forest ground, and don't observe the rules of the road, they too drive me crazy. My first time on an ATV, back when the 3 wheel ones were popular, was riding with a conservation officer acquaintance, and he had loads to say about their use.

I'm certain it's not all recreational vehicle owners, but enough of them to give them all a bad name.

Snowmobiles don't seem to be as big an issue locally, though I wouldn't notice as I'm not out on the trails much in the winter. A couple of months ago I encountered a group of them crossing Berford Lake in Bruce County Ontario. Holy fuck they were loud and still a long way off. They did stop to chat though. It was a nice encounter that way, I just wish the machines were quieter.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

capnjim said:


> Im very jealous...there is nowhere left where i live with any trails left at all....can i come visit on my dr650??


there are a lot of places on the outskirts of ottawa. some are blocked off but you just cut the fence and go on in.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Well, the rock bands, they rock and roll all night and party every day, and don't have the courtesy to give a polite birth to the folks who just hate everything they see or hear, drives me crazy. I mean, there is so many ways to make music, why do some of them insist on bothering people?
> 
> Also, Rock Music that destroy childrens minds, tear up sensitive sexuality boundaries, and don't observe the rules of the household, they too drive me crazy. My first time hearing rock radio, was riding with a bylaw officer acquaintance, and he had loads to say about its use.
> 
> ...


Well, you do make some good points.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> there are a lot of places on the outskirts of ottawa. some are blocked off but you just cut the fence and go on in.


That would be great of you could show me some spots on a map where I could go semi off road. I am looking for some nice back road/trail areas to ride, but there are none left anywhere near me. I am 20 minutes from the Ontario border.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am sorry but I can’t see what you’re on. 

An ATV, jet ski what?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> I have just ignored player 99. I feel better already.


I wonder how many people’s ignore list this DH is on. I know he’s definitely on
mine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

Lola said:


> I wonder how many people’s ignore list this DH is on. I know he’s definitely on
> mine.


Hahaha you grindy old broad.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Thank god I don't have @sambonee following me around anymore. It was getting weird.


Deflection of the truth!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Hahaha you grindy old broad.


Your such an asshat!!

How’s it feel to be just plain hated?

Maybe if you had a better understanding of the English language your sentence might make some sense. Go look up the definition of “grindy”.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

Lola said:


> Your such an asshat!!
> 
> How’s it feel to be just plain hated?
> 
> Maybe if you had a better understanding of the English language your sentence might make some sense. Go look up the definition of “grindy”.


I love you too missy. You make me laugh. Thank you.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Lola said:


> Your such an asshat!!
> 
> How’s it feel to be just plain hated?
> 
> Maybe if you had a better understanding of the English language your sentence might make some sense. Go look up the definition of “grindy”.


You seem to quote and respond to a LOT of people who are on your ignore list. Maybe I don't have a clear understanding of IGNORE.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> You seem to quote and respond to a LOT of people who are on your ignore list. Maybe I don't have a clear understanding of IGNORE.


Nah! there is only 1 person on my ignore list. You know who that is.

Had to get the last word in!! Lol


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I, in no way want to get in on this drama thread but the boss texted me this morning to tell me to stay home and work remotely so I'm sitting here in my jammies eating oatmeal and listening to the Beatles white album on vinyl and this makes for great morning reading.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

capnjim said:


> That would be great of you could show me some spots on a map where I could go semi off road. I am looking for some nice back road/trail areas to ride, but there are none left anywhere near me. I am 20 minutes from the Ontario border.


I'm not an off-roader, but I do know of people who ride in Calabogie Highlands about 1hr west of Ottawa. You could Google Calabogie off-road or ATV club


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

There's no real drama here, we just need to teach player how to be passive aggressive like a normal Canadian.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Like anything else, it comes down to the use of the machine, not the machine itself.
I have an ATV and a jetski...Id like to think we don't annoy others.
At our cottage there were some jetskiers would come from *somewhere* and then do donuts in front of ppls cottages. never understood that, esp on a big lake like Rice Lake where theres so much to see and uninhabited shoreline. wakeboats were just as bad...but at least the wakeboarders put on a show (while creating massive wakes that would beat your boat against the dock and erode your shore line). Fishermen weren't much better...casting under your dock or boat, getting snagged, so youd get a surprise hook while swimming, or their line wrapped up in your prop. Plus the litter...chip bags, beer cans, bait containers.
its hard to point fingers when everyone is an asshole.

we use our atv mostly on our relatives private farm lands, so not sure why that would bother anyone.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Diablo said:


> we use our atv mostly on our relatives private farm lands, so not sure why that would bother anyone.


For one, the noise and air pollution, it isn't just localized. Dirt bikes do tend to be worse though, especially the 2-stroke variety.

I have no love for ATV's or dirt bikes but I'm reasonably mature enough to somewhat accept that many people enjoy them.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

LanceT said:


> For one, the noise and air pollution, it isn't just localized. Dirt bikes do tend to be worse though, especially the 2-stroke variety.
> 
> I have no love for ATV's or dirt bikes but I'm reasonably mature enough to somewhat accept that many people enjoy them.


As I said, private farm land...100 acres...pretty sure that's as localized as it gets. if that bothers anyone then as far as I'm concerned, they've got a pickle up their ass that needs removing.

theres a lot of Harleys on the road louder than an average atv. and I doubt theyre much good in terms of air quality.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Diablo said:


> As I said, private farm land...100 acres...pretty sure that's as localized as it gets. if that bothers anyone then as far as I'm concerned, they've got a pickle up their ass that needs removing.


Doubtful, pickles probably aren't good for you and might cause some terrible health problem.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Player99 said:


> I have a couple hundred acres of land near town and these guys bring wire clippers and cut fences so they can trespass and rip up the property.


Can't imagine why guys would want to piss you off. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

cdntac said:


> Can't imagine why guys would want to piss you off. Lol.


They don't know me. Some disappear though.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

capnjim said:


> That would be great of you could show me some spots on a map where I could go semi off road. I am looking for some nice back road/trail areas to ride, but there are none left anywhere near me. I am 20 minutes from the Ontario border.


well i'm a rookie myself, i just went out with a buddy who took me to a place in the nowhere between kempville and smiths falls. I'd show you the exact location but i get the feeling this forum is being trolled a bit much for my liking...i'd rather not have it shut down lol


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Player99 said:


> They don't know me. Some disappear though.


they don't disappear you just stop seeing their posts....


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> they don't disappear you just stop seeing their posts....


That's not how it works. When a snowflake blocks me, I still see their posts. They see mine, but not the content. They have the option to see it. They also see what I wrote if someone else quotes me. The little twisted group of elderly aggressive conservatives here have targeted me, because I am not being bullied by them, nor do I give a shit if some 50 year old bitchy broad can't take what she give out. Or some weird egomaniacal has been teacher insults me at every opportunity. I am a guitar player. This is a guitar forum. If anyone thinks they are superior, post a solo clip and I will post one of me playing. Lets see who actually is the real deal, and who is just an old bitchy grouch on the wrong forum. I am not gender discriminating when I say "old bitchy grouch".


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Player99 said:


> who is just an old bitchy grouch


That does cover a lot of ground.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

identifying as a guitar player doesn't justify being a shithead. Now personally i don't mind shitheads, they're entertaining usually. but try to be a funny shithead at least, you'll still get the enjoyment of being shitty but not as many people will hate you for it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> identifying as a guitar player doesn't justify being a shithead. Now personally i don't mind shitheads, they're entertaining usually. but try to be a funny shithead at least, you'll still get the enjoyment of being shitty but not as many people will hate you for it.


I am not here for your entertainment. Because a group of old washed up geriatrics are trying to "mean girl" me doesn't make their claims true. I give what I get. You attacked me in a previous thread. Be nice to me and I will be nice back. Try it and see.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I learned a LONG time ago, that when lots of people seem to have a problem with you, eventually you have to take stock of your actions and conclude that perhaps YOU'RE the problem, not everyone else.

There were times in my life that this has applied to me. It may have been a tough pill to swallow but you can't hope to improve the situation if you can't even consider the fact that maybe you're the one with the problem.

And before you throw a fit and launch into more of the same behaviour @Player99, this isn't directed solely at you. There are a number of people who always seem to be at the center of whatever shit storm the day brings.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

attacked? now who's the snowflake lol i cant even remember it, couldn't have been that much of an assault


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

You guy figure it out. I am going to work on 3 notes per string legato.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't really need to work out how i hurt your feelings, because really i don't care. But you need to work out how to deal with those hurt feelings. You seem to be unable to maintain a normal level of civil etiquette if you're even slightly put off. And you're calling people snowflakes? Do you know what the term means? You actually got scolded by a moderator. On GC. I haven't seen that happen since before the political forum was made. Let that sink in a bit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> I don't really need to work out how i hurt your feelings, because really i don't care. But you need to work out how to deal with those hurt feelings. You seem to be unable to maintain a normal level of civil etiquette if you're even slightly put off. And you're calling people snowflakes? Do you know what the term means? You actually got scolded by a moderator. On GC. I haven't seen that happen since before the political forum was made. Let that sink in a bit.


You think it was directed entirely at me?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

you're in my thread, pal. i didn't make this for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> you're in my thread, pal. i didn't make this for you.


Have a nice day. Enjoy your beautiful 4 wheeler. May you be able to get a bunch more of them for the rest of your family.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I can’t see any of his posts and the comments alone are interesting. 

I’m off.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I live 15 miles from a small, municipal airport. Krikey, those little Cesna's can make a lot of noise. They just seem to go in circles and you can hear them all the way around. I'd think, in this day and age, they could be muffled? 




Player99 said:


> They don't know me. Some disappear though.












I always pictured you as someone younger. Go figure.........


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The ignore list personified:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, it's the right time of year for it. BTW, I hope you don't expect your wife to wash those clothes.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, it's the right time of year for it. BTW, I hope you don't expect your wife to wash those clothes.


surprisingly it wasn't that bad. i think i was protected by a layer of freezing rain. not kidding.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I got a dirt bike the other year, it's great fun

but I would never trespass on someone's land; always ask permission first

I'd also never tear up a wild stream habitat like that guy in the top photo, on the ATV

Ganaraska has a yearly membership fee & you can ride there

I always respect other trail users, and stop to let horses by


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bolero said:


> I got a dirt bike the other year, it's great fun
> 
> but I would never trespass on someone's land; always ask permission first
> 
> ...


Always glad to hear when people have respect for others and for the habitat. 

I don't think that is a stream, though. It looks more like a trail of some kind to me. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

bolero said:


> I got a dirt bike the other year, it's great fun
> 
> but I would never trespass on someone's land; always ask permission first
> 
> ...


That's not a stream,it's a trail,you can see a marking sign on a tree in the background .


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

bolero said:


> I'd also never tear up a wild stream habitat


What about farmed salmon? It's a thing here on the West Coast.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bubb said:


> That's not a stream,it's a trail,you can see a marking sign on a tree in the background .


ya, just looks like a trail/flooded ditch.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ah, well in that case

TEAR IT UP


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

actually it was a fish hatchery that i scooped up and stomped on every single fry

why do people always assume others are evil? lol jesus christ.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't even take some of you seriously anymore. Late taking your meds maybe?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> actually it was a fish hatchery that i scooped up and stomped on every single fry
> 
> why do people always assume others are evil? lol


I may very well have been a misjudgement. For those of us that are very familiar with the outdoors and have done our fair share of fishing, boating, etc., recognizing that as not being a stream is easy. For those that have not had the same opportunities as us, it is a more difficult thing. It's usually best to give the benefit of the doubt, otherwise we may be ones as classed as too quick to judge. Just saying................


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I may very well have been a misjudgement. For those of us that are very familiar with the outdoors and have done our fair share of fishing, boating, etc., recognizing that as not being a stream is easy. For those that have not had the same opportunities as us, it is a more difficult thing. It's usually best to give the benefit of the doubt, otherwise we may be ones as classed as too quick to judge. Just saying................


I'm trying to figure out which opportunity lead me to know that the yellow trail sign in the background wasn't there to direct the salmon upstream, and i'm having a hard time thinking that far back. I think it may have been that kids carpet with all the roads and fire stations/police departments on it. yeah that would have been it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> I'm trying to figure out which opportunity lead me to know that the yellow trail sign in the background wasn't there to direct the salmon upstream, and i'm having a hard time thinking that far back. I think it may have been that kids carpet with all the roads and fire stations/police departments on it. yeah that would have been it.


Hahahahahahahahahaha! Yep, you made me laugh.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cool spot


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

.


----------

